# air filter change on N54



## ed2008 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey guys & girls. Has anyone changed the air filter on their N54 engine that would be willing to share the process? Just in case there is something unusual to watch-out for, it would be nice to have some instructions or guide. You can see from my signature what kind of car this is in, in case that makes a difference. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

Don’t really need a DIY, as the N54 filter is one of the easiest around. Use a screwdriver to pop open the four clips on the cover. Remove the cover and the filter is right there.


----------



## ed2008 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks. Didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## ed2008 (Jun 17, 2007)

p.s. I've got my original HPFP also. June '08 build, 25,000 miles. when was yours built? I think it makes a difference. Also, I don't let my tank get below 1/4 full, and ran no ethanol gas until a couple of months ago, when the last station in my area went to "up to 10%".


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

ed2008 said:


> p.s. I've got my original HPFP also. June '08 build, 25,000 miles. when was yours built? I think it makes a difference. Also, I don't let my tank get below 1/4 full, and ran no ethanol gas until a couple of months ago, when the last station in my area went to "up to 10%".


I've got a last week of Sept. '07 build. I'm just past 40k on the original HPFP. There are lots of debates and theories, especially in the 3 series sub-forum, regarding possible causes for failures. Personally, I don't subscribe to the low tank or ethanol theories. I usually don't fill up until the tank light goes off. Quite often, I will even get down in the 20 - 30 miles remaining range.

Too bad you lost your source for ethanol free gas. I've gotten it a few times in N.M. I like it mainly for the better mpg it gives.


----------



## ed2008 (Jun 17, 2007)

Personally, I don’t subscribe to the low tank or ethanol theories. I usually don’t fill up until the tank light goes off. Quite often, I will even get down in the 20 - 30 miles remaining range.

So, do you think it is inconsistency in the part manufacture?


----------

